# Jeannie Longo



## peter.hardie (May 31, 2006)

Ms. Longo has won the French national TT title at the age of 51. This is her 57th national title and she's been winning them since 1979! I don't know how much competition she's got but still, winning any competitive event at 51 is incredible. Huge respect.

Link to Velonews <a href="http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/06/news/longo-wins-french-national-time-trial_122899">article</a> .


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

What can you say....she's a monster. I just wonder if she has much of a life off the bike?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

hawker12 said:


> I just wonder if she has much of a life off the bike?


IIRC she's coached by her husband. Cycling _is_ her life.


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

I remember watching her win the womens TDF in the 1980's when they had it. She has to be one of the greatest athletes of all time.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

In the 80s I was in a cat 1-2 men's race in Colorado against a racer who registered as "Jean Longo". It was her - and she ended up on the podium.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*A-fricking-mazing!!!!*

She is a legend!! Total respect!!!


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

jorgy said:


> IIRC she's coached by her husband. Cycling _is_ her life.


I think they're separated now, and he coaches somebody else.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Tour of Texas, at Dallas, '84. 

Rebecca Twigg tightening her toe straps. Jeannie Longo is a bit blurry.



















JL wins over Connie Carpenter and Rebecca Twigg


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

That's a massive effort by her. The other riders must think next year, only for her to have turned up year after year!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Respect to her! Wasn't her husband even building her bikes before? Not assembling, he was actually manufacturing her own frames.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> Tour of Texas, at Dallas, '84.
> 
> Rebecca Twigg tightening her toe straps. Jeannie Longo is a bit blurry.
> 
> ...


Hey was this the stage out by White Rock Lake? If it was then I was there as well. Too funny.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

gh1 said:


> Hey was this the stage out by White Rock Lake? If it was then I was there as well. Too funny.


yep, Winfrey Point. was a fun crit course. too bad it's unusable for that purpose anymore.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

She's truly one of my sporting idols.

I'd love to see her medal in London.


----------



## Carbon Racer (Apr 16, 2005)

Five or six years ago, I was at the start of the Mount San Jacinto road race in SoCal. I saw this gal who looked to be about my age (45 at the time) wearing the rainbow jersey. I commented to a team mate that she had alot of nerve wearing the rainbow in a USCF race. He wispered to me "Thats Jeannie Longo you idiot". Boy did I feel stupid. Turns out she was in the area training for the upcoming worlds. When we reached the mountain and started the climb, all I saw was her backside as she rode out of sight. An awesome and humbling experience.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Carbon Racer said:


> Five or six years ago, I was at the start of the Mount San Jacinto road race in SoCal. I saw this gal who looked to be about my age (45 at the time) wearing the rainbow jersey. I commented to a team mate that she had alot of nerve wearing the rainbow in a USCF race. He wispered to me "Thats Jeannie Longo you idiot". Boy did I feel stupid. Turns out she was in the area training for the upcoming worlds. When we reached the mountain and started the climb, all I saw was her backside as she rode out of sight. An awesome and humbling experience.



 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Rice cakes!


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> Tour of Texas, at Dallas, '84.
> 
> Rebecca Twigg tightening her toe straps. Jeannie Longo is a bit blurry.
> 
> ...



Very cool pics... thanks for posting! 

Longo is just amazing!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

She is a STUD! Er, well... you know what I mean!
She's awesome.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

If Jeanie had sat this French Nationals out it still would've been a remarkable "old rider" story. The woman that won the silver is 43 years old.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

hawker12 said:


> What can you say....she's a monster. I just wonder if she has much of a life off the bike?


Someone once said to Michael Rabin, the famed violin virtuoso,
"Oh your playing is so beautiful. I would give my life to play like that."

"I have," was his simple response.

Im certain she has a life off the cycle. She is just focused.


----------

